# First Coyote!!!



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys i was sitting in my room watching tv a couple nights ago with my window open and i heard 2 coyotes howling not far from our house in a coulee where i turkey hunt and called one in turkey hunting last year. So today i woke up and figured i would go out and see if i could call one in and i walk out there not even a 1/2 mile from our house. I howl a couple of times to start out and i see about 5 turkeys walk out of a dip in the coulee. So i howl a couple more times and just sit there and im looking around and pretty soon the turkeys just start going nuts about 75 yards from me (they were in the trees behind me in the first pic), like ive never heard them that loud before. So i figured there was a coyote trying to get them, i get ready and they all start flying up into the trees. Then i see one walking through the grass and i look through the scope and its a coyote walking by the turkeys away from me. So i howl really lightly and in about a minute a coyote pops out in the field. It was behind a little hump in the field and it was starting to go back to the coulee but i could only see the very top of him. When i had a good shot i took it and i knew rite away i hit him kinda far back :eyeroll: and he started yipping and spinning in circles. So i took one more shot and shot right below him and he trotted into the coulee. I went down to the coulee and there was blood there so i followed his blood trail and there was puddles of blood everywhere. Then i go over the next little hill and 2 coyotes run through the brush. I go where they were and find blood and not more than 100 yards further i find him laying dead. My first coyote.  Thanks for all of the tips guys.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

great jpb :thumb: i am sure the turkeys appreciate your effort


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Congratulations, - Great pic too. now don,t keep calling that same spot over and over again. let those coyotes calm down a few weeks or more before going back. believe me they will remember that last sound and hang up out of site, or just bark at you and teach the other coyotes to stay away. 
If you go back you must use a totally different sound to throw them off.

Keep that spot for your hot spot and try calling another area , soon you'll have allot of spots to call and from the way your learning, you'll be dropping us pictures often.

Good going-


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Guys. Also, i was wondering if fur is worth anything at this time of the year and if the fur on this coyote is very good? Sorry i dont no much about the fur. I called our fur buyer yesterday and he was out but the lady said that he usually still takes them at this time of year.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

well we were getting anywheres from 10 to 15 dollars...10 for most females and 15 for all males..(unless they had a touch of mange..we did shot 1 this year)


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Good Job bloms!

Way to keep your cool and get off a good shot. Good story and nice pictures too.

YoteSlapper


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

good work lil man, sounds like you're on your way to being a good yote hunter and I'm sure those turkey are sure appreciative!!!! That Primos Lil Dog will do the trick, that was my first call and its tricked quite a few yotes into their demise out here in Ohio...


----------



## Doggonnit (Feb 1, 2007)

That is a good lookin' coyote, what kind of rifle are you shooting?

:sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice Vanguard and good job!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. Ya im using a Weatherby Vanguard .22-250.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Awesome job Alex!

:beer:


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

gsehnter-bloms said:


> Thanks guys. Ya im using a Weatherby Vanguard .22-250.


How do you like that Weatherby? and how much do they cost?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

dynarider68 I love my Weatherby Vanguard, they are $525 for the rifle, a hard case, and a 3-9x40 bushnell banner scope, and a sling. Its all a package and if you want to look at it you can go to http://weatherby.com/products/guns.asp? ... VWP7M8RR4O


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Vanguards are a great gun. If you want to get rid of a Vanguard let me know.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice lookin gun and at a decent price...


----------

